# Crazy Show Night!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids showed their goats at a fair last night that is about an hour northeast of us. It was their favorite show last year, and one we'd been looking forward to attending this year.

The show was great, my kids loved the judge. But Mother Nature had other plans! About 5pm a small rain came down, some thunder.
By 6pm, when my son's age group was in the ring for showmanship a nasty NASTY thunderstorm rolled in. Worst storm we've been through this year so far. The sky was so very dark, wicked looking clouds.
Halfway through my son's showmanship class it hit hard, flash flooding type rains, and the wind was blowing rain into the show pavilion. 
The barn aisles flooded, and some of the pens at the lower end of the barn flooded. We had to move some of the goats around to get them out of the standing water.

Show was postponed about a half hour or so.

Despite that, the show was a lot of fun, the kids and their goats did very well.

Ok...of course lots of pictures lol

My oldest daughter placed 4th in showmanship, I'm very very proud of her, she'd doing very well this year. I think this was by far the best show for her wether, he behaved so well for her.









Meanwhile my son and daughters wethers had to see what was going on lol









My son got 2nd place in showmanship <3rd fair this year, and 3rd second place in showmanship!>. The judge told him he would have won, but right as the storm was rolling in his wether bulked while walking, he didn't want to walk towards the side of the pavilion where the misty rain was blowing in. 
Still we're so proud, they both did very well considering the weather was being such a huge distraction.


















All I had with me was a long lens on my camera, but to give an idea of the wicked clouds that were rolling in...it was 6pm, and very very dark clouds. 


















Rudy says noooo I don't want to go!


















My youngest daughter and her wether, Neddy waiting out the worst of the storm. Poor Neddy was so scared, but he is such a good boy.









SMILE 









She was one of the youngest kids in the class with probably the biggest goat in a big class lol She finished 3rd place in Novice Showmanship













































My oldest daughter finished 7th of 10 in the Market wether class









My son's wether is around 86lbs. He finished 4th









Percentage does...

Pandora finished 2nd in 3-6mo









Caramel finished 4th, but she doesn't really fit in any class lol my daughter has a lot of fun showing her reguardless, she's a fun doe 


















Wysteria finished 3rd in 12-18mo Percentage doe class


















I'll post the rest on a separate post since there are so many pics.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! Looks like fun even though your parade was rained on 

I think it is unfair that the judge marked your son down because his goat balked once. It is storming out there, for goodness sake! Showmen should always be judged on how they handle the circumstance, not on the circumstance that they are given.

Anyway, I am glad you all enjoyed yourselves! How many shows do you have left?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As always...wonderful pics~! I'd be very proud too... your kids always look to enjoy themselves and it shows in how they are with their goats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

0-3mo Fullblood does, my son's doe, Peanut wasn't really into setting up last night, and finished 3rd. Her sister Morning Glory finished 2nd, but for some reason the pic didn't upload.









Star, my son's 18mo doe finished first in the 18-24mo doe class, she beat some really nice does and was the youngest in the class.


















Another storm hit about the time they were bringing bucks in. After the bucks they did a costume contest. My oldest 2 entered Peanut and Glory, haha...

My daughter won the class with Eeyore, er uh...Glory lol









That was my daughter's Halloween costume from when she was a baby! I remembered saving it, and thought this was a great time for her to make use of it, haha...









My son dressed Peanut up as a 'baby' lol Next time he said we'll bring her in on a stroller lol









Show was over about 10:30-11pm. We didn't leave until about 12-12:30am. I was trying to let the rain/storm ease up a little bit. Our trailer is covered, but there is a gap in the middle, so the goats did get wet on the way home. Felt so bad for them, but we got them dried and bedded down. Didn't get home until about 1:30am. There was a lot of standing water on the roads, and my headlights aren't great, so it made for a very 'bleh' kind of drive home. Creepy too lol.

We get a break now between their shows. Their next show I believe isn't until July 9th. I have to admit, I am glad, haha. They showed Fri, Mon and Wed.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Great bunch of pictures and your kids look so great with their goats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, we appreciate it 
The kids had fun despite the rain/storms. I wish I had gotten pics of my daughter and her buddy playing in the 'dirt' with his toys, haha.

My son didn't seem upset that he got marked down because of his goat bulking. The child that won was very well deserving, I never saw his goat act out one time  My son has finished 2nd 3 consecutive times, so I can't even begin to say how proud I am of his efforts.
He typically doesn't show his market wether in showmanship either. Instead, he uses his wether's sister. But at this show they wanted the kids to use their market wethers in the showmanship classes 
If he had used his doe, I'm sure he'd have gotten a blue ribbon.
I thought the kids were supposed to use their 'best' goat for showmanship, so the only disappointing thing about the show was that they had to use the wethers.

Honestly, I think it kind of got my youngest daughter out of the mood, because she also uses that doe for showmanship and was disappointed that she couldn't show her <they share the doe, but my son shows her in the breeding class>.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow Hoosier~Beautiful goats and happy kids! Glad you guys had a good time! Nice pics


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Those costume pics are too cute! I love it! So glad every had fun and did well


----------

